# Junior Hunt Teat New England



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna only needs one more ribbon to get her JH and my husband is ready to handle her himself (he's been working with the trainer who handled her for the first 3). 

The only thing is, we're in New England and as far as I can tell from my web research, the tests are done for the season. We really didn't want to wait to do it until the spring if we didn't have to. Does anyone know of one in CT, NH, VT, MA, NY, ME, or RI before the end of the year?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fly the AKC site lists all events on their web site - the only place to go - hard 2 navigate but there !


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

SNEBC (http://www.snebc.org/) has a HT on the 18th in CT... One of the JH judges listed is a Vizsla owner!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Bounce,

A friend forwarded me some info about this CT test too so we're going to do it.

I somehow didn't see this one listed when I checked the AKC calendar before posting, but I'm glad it exists!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it was mis-tagged somehow. It didn't show up when I searched New England, but when I expanded my search to include NY & NJ it was there.... ???

So glad Luna is going! Good luck!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Best of luck Luna!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

GOOD LUCK LUNA - at PIKE's hunt test of 40 pups - 16 VVere V's


----------

